
Setting Up a Linux Workstation for Software Development - tkainrad
https://tkainrad.dev/posts/setting-up-linux-workstation/
======
rvz
Frankly speaking, I'd prefer to use macOS to do software development generally
these days and since I don't really need to do alot of configuring my
environment thanks to its consistent user interface and it fits my development
mental model. Windows + WSL2 might suffice but only for Windows development
but I rarely needed to boot-up and directly use a Linux desktop these days;
just only for specific open-source needs or reproducibility scenarios via SSH.

As much as setting up a dev environment on a Linux desktop sounds "superior"
in the authors opinion which to some extent I agree with in some use-cases,
I'm afraid, I'd pretty much side with consistency over customization as I find
it very difficult to reproduce bugs found in Linux distros / environments that
are heavily customized, especially GUI applications. I'd simply just want to
get on with the work I have to do rather than messing around with sane
defaults and then having to end up reseting or googling issues over my setup.

> Whenever I read about new features for the Windows Subsystem for Linux, I
> wonder why people settle for anything less than the real thing.

Perhaps Windows developers enjoy having a consistent Unix-like environment
without having to install + configure everything. Plus they can enjoy running
all those Windows apps anyway without doing a full blown migration to another
OS.

